# Dateiformat BMP RLE Compressed erstellen?



## herbertthaler (15. Februar 2005)

hy

kann mir bitte jemand helfen. ich möchte eine BMP datei erstellen mit folgenden eigenschaften.

-Dateiformat BMP RLE Compressed 
-Auflösung 640x480 
-Farbtiefe 256 Farben 

wie mach ich das am besten. vor allem der erste punkt ist mir völlig unklar.

danke herbert


----------



## alextsch (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

du musst bei Photoshop einfach deine Datei über Bild>Bildgröße auf 640 x 480 Pixel verkleinern, bzw. vergrößern. Dann gehst du auf "Speichern unter" und wählst als Dateiformat BMP (*.BMP *.RLE *.DIB) und tippst Dateiname.rle ein und speicherst die Datei wo du willst. Bei dem sich öffnenden Fenster klickst du 8-Bit Bitmap an. Fertig.

RLE bedeutet nur, dass die Datei "Run Length Encoding" komprimiert ist, und somit kleiner als ein z.B. Tiff es in dieser Größe wäre.

mfg


----------



## herbertthaler (15. Februar 2005)

danke erstmal für die antwort, aber wenn ich das bild speicher möchte kann ich nur mit 24 bit speichern. die anderen optionen sind grau hinterlegt.
warum kann ich die 8 bit nicht auswählen?

danke herbert


----------



## alextsch (15. Februar 2005)

Du musst vorher über Bild>Modus>Indizierte Farben das Bild auf 256 Farben reduzieren, dann klappt das auch.

mfg


----------

